

The Stoner Arms Dealers: How Two American Kids Became Big-Time Weapons Traders - lgv
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-stoner-arms-dealers-20110316

======
cleverjake
been covered here several times, one of the most recent

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2405049>

------
alexsherrick
Well, I'm still glad this got submitted; I wouldn't have gone searching for
it. Pretty interesting read.

